# 10 Gallon Fermentation Bucket



## robie (Feb 5, 2010)

I have heard several of you gals/guys talk about getting a 10-gallon fermentation bucket, because your 7.9 gallon buckets foamed over.

This morning my Cellar Craft Showcase Cab/Shiraz came close to foaming over. The kit came with oak shavings AND oak powder; much of it and a lot of foam was stuck to the lid of my bucket. The bottom of the airlock tube was covered by foam.

The kit came with a 2 liter grape pack, plus I ended up with a little extra water, so the liquid level was pretty high to begin with. My last kit's liquid level was not nearly as high, so was not a threat to foam over.

I think I need to get a 10-gallon fermentation bucket. Maybe the 7.9 will never actually foam over, but I get a little nervous here at the office, wondering what is happening with my fermentor at home...

Maybe for those who are buying their first wine-making kit, George might make them a deal and subsitute the 7.9 and some additional cash for a 10.

(I need a second fermentation bucket, anyway)


----------



## robie (Feb 23, 2010)

I notice that the ten-gallon fermentor does not have a rubber seal in its lid and can't actually fully seal, like the 7.9 gallon bucket does. 

This is only an issue if one leaves the wine in the fermentor until fermentation slows considerably. For those of you who do ferment to dry in the primary, do any of you use such a non-sealing fermentor or do you always use the 7.9?

To ferment in the ten-gallon, do you think there would be enough CO2 on top to protect the wine all the way to "dry"? I am concerned there would not be enough.

I like the bigger fermentor, since my last kit almost overflowed the 7.9.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you add yeast nutrient to that last kit?


----------



## robie (Feb 23, 2010)

I did add yeast nutrient; it was a MM Ren. Amarone kit.
In the future, I will likely add Fermaid K to any kit that doesn't already include its own nutrient. I have read lots on the subject and it seems useful to do so, as long as it is the proper amount and is added at the proper time, before the alcohol level is too high.


----------



## vcasey (Feb 23, 2010)

Richard I just leave the must in the 10 gallon fermenter until dry. Very few stay in longer then 10-12 days, part of just living in Florida. Never had any trouble with wines getting too much o2. 
That MM Ren Amarone kit has a reputation for being an active fermenter. Has anyone had experience with the other MM Ren kits with raisins? I made the All Juice Masters Rojo Encantando with Raisins and noted that it was not anywhere near as active as the Amarone. BTW - It does taste fantastic


----------



## robie (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks all, I just now ordered a 10-gallon with lid and a few spare grommets. 

I also will be doing some fresh grapes with my local wine club this fall, so the bigger bucket will come in handy for that.

I also just ordered the RJS EP Delu Woodridge Cab/Sav kit. With all the extra things that come with the kit, I'll feel safer about the 10-gallon bucket. 

Also, for that kit, I figure I can do a cold stabilization somehow up here in cool Colorado.


----------

